

Two floppy disc drives play the Imperial March from Star Wars - josscrowcroft
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHJOz_y9rZE

======
josscrowcroft
I love that somebody thought of this ... can't wait to see them turn this into
a full-blown floppy disc-orchestra.

